# Ayurveda Occult?



## flowinlocks (Feb 8, 2012)

Greetings Ladies!I wanted to share this article with you to get your thoughts. I am at a stage in my life where God is purging elements that don't line up with him... I AM FAR from being perfect but like Steve Harvey says "he ain't done with me yet."  Anyhoo I have been speaking to the Lord about specific hindrances and asking him to show me what they were. I know the obvious ones. I wanted to know the hidden ones... Well guess what was one of the first things that was revealed to me? Ayurveda. Anyone who follows my blog and knows me from the hair board knows I love using Ayurveda products. I even went as far as getting books from the library and actually purchasing a huge Ayurvedic encyclopedia. The obvious things that I should not partake in stood out to me like Chakras,third eyes and what not. That part weirded me out. I bypassed all of that to get to the healing methods with the herbs. This is what sucked me in. I LOVE using natural remedies so I figured this part was harmless. Now I'm not so sure.While I don't feel convicted to stop using natural medicine, I will no longer PUSH Ayurveda on my blog and I plan on getting rid of that book immediately. The scary part is some of the oils and products purchased from the Indian stores are actually written in Hindu? And we won't even go there on the symbols... I have a TON of this stuff.   Any thoughts?








Ayurveda is becoming a popular means of alternative medicine. Many in  the Church are trying it out to see if it has holistic healing  abilities. I am sure it does, yet not from the right side.
 These are two quite good articles on Ayurveda that put it in its true perspective.
http://www.inplainsite.org/html/ayurveda.html
http://www.ayurvediccure.com/ayurveda_ayurvedic_herbs/ayurveda_history.htm
 Maharishi Mahesh Yogi the founder of Transcendental Meditation and  the spiritual guru of the Beatles is a key player in making this form of  healing popular and bringing it to the public.
 Deepak Chopra a leading occultist who uses this in his practice and  is one of its primary promoters. It is not based on typical  understandings of science. It is based on the power of the “Divine  Within” and “Self-Realization” “God Within” “I am God” to cure  illnesses.

Ayurveda is also known as the “Mother of Healings”. It is also said to have come from Ancient wisdom in which it was part  of a spiritual tradition or “Universal Religion” before it was written  down in texts.“The knowledge of Ayurveda is believed to be of Divine  origin and was communicated to the saints and sages of India who  received its wisdom through deep meditation.”​The occult teaches that there has always been a “Universal Religion”  or “Ancient Wisdom” (the Occult) since the beginning of time that the  information is acquired via meditation and through initiations from  Master to Pupil with secret oaths. This is not wisdom from Father but is  said by occultists to be the wisdom of the “Masters of Wisdom” which  they say includes Lucifer as the God of this planet. These Ascended  Masters are the great teachers of man. They are also called angels and  they say they fell to earth to help mankind evolve. We know them better  as demons.
 Deepak Chopra teaches all the occult doctrines and is close friends with the rest of the leading occultists of today.
 If you want more information on Deepak Chopra and the other occultist  beliefs I have written quite a bit on this site about him and one of  his many movements called I take the vow. “*The New-age Movement and I Take the Vow*”  If you read that full article it will put in perspective their ultimate  goals for a one world order and religion, including their admitting  that Lucifer is the one to give the final initiation into the new age.
 I would stay far away from Ayurveda due to all of its history and the  fact that the occult promotes it heavily. From what I have seen it does  not merely contain occult ideas, but is occult at its core.


Source


----------



## Guitarhero (Feb 8, 2012)

Edit:  I could have sworn this was in the OT thread initially which is why I posted a response...please excuse....but I think this thread was moved.,..???


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow this is an interesting article


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 8, 2012)

You are right, flowinlocks...that's why I stopped awhile ago.  I prayed over the oils and powders and the Lord kept telling me to stop using it, so I did.

YOU are hearing from the Lord and I am blessed to know that.  Thank you for sharing the dangers of this with those who need to hear it.  I am glad too that you shared it hear in the CF, where you know you will get Godly wisdom from Christian woman who love Jesus.

Again, thank you, sis for this information. 



flowinlocks said:


> Greetings Ladies!I wanted to share this article with you to get your thoughts. I am at a stage in my life where God is purging elements that don't line up with him... I AM FAR from being perfect but like Steve Harvey says "he ain't done with me yet."  Anyhoo I have been speaking to the Lord about specific hindrances and asking him to show me what they were. I know the obvious ones. I wanted to know the hidden ones... Well guess what was one of the first things that was revealed to me? Ayurveda. Anyone who follows my blog and knows me from the hair board knows I love using Ayurveda products. I even went as far as getting books from the library and actually purchasing a huge Ayurvedic encyclopedia. The obvious things that I should not partake in stood out to me like Chakras,third eyes and what not. That part weirded me out. I bypassed all of that to get to the healing methods with the herbs. This is what sucked me in. I LOVE using natural remedies so I figured this part was harmless. Now I'm not so sure.While I don't feel convicted to stop using natural medicine, I will no longer PUSH Ayurveda on my blog and I plan on getting rid of that book immediately. The scary part is some of the oils and products purchased from the Indian stores are actually written in Hindu? And we won't even go there on the symbols... I have a TON of this stuff.   Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 8, 2012)

Flowin Locks...  Thank you for sharing this thread.  

Herbs and Herbal Healing originates totally from the Bible.   

Through life, people of other cultures, faiths, etc., have discovered the use of them mainly by trial and error and these herbs became a god to them as well as they incorporated them into their type of spiritual worship, hence Ayurveda and other types of holistic practices. 

However, as opposed to the occult practices, there are God's uses of herbs. 

King Hezekiah (Isaiah 38) is a perfect example of the use of herbs for healing, for there was a 'growth' (a boil) on his body which was taking his life.  After asking God to extend his life an addtional 15 years, a 'polstice'' was applied to the infected growth on his body and the infection was cleared.  

Now Isaiah had said, “Let them take a lump of figs, and apply it as a poultice on the boil, and he shall recover.” (Isaiah 38:21-22)

God created the plants,  herbs, and all fruit bearing trees for OUR use and benefit.   Period!  God did not exploit the use of this gift to us, man in other cultures who do not know God and/or have rejected God are the ones guilty of such,  hence the occult practices which have evolved.  

The herbs that you are using are not the issue, as there are other ways to use these very same herbs, without being stemmed from or being attached to Ayurveda or other occult practices.  

There are several books which speak of Biblical herbs. 

Here's a website that I hope will help you and others which lists and gives a description of the herbs mentioned in the Bible.  

http://www.christiananswers.net/dictionary/plants.html

There are many websites and books which describe the use of medicinal herbs that are Biblically based.   

God did not place us here to live on 'junk food' and to be poisoned by the pharmaceutical sharks who thrive upon compromising the health of humans looking for cures.    

In Genesis 1:29 - it is has been established:  

_*And God said*, Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which is on the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for meat._


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 8, 2012)

Guitarhero said:


> Hindu is an ethnic group and Hindi is the language of Sanskrit origin.  It's the national language of India.  I know you know that, but...it's a language.  ???   Did you know that Jesus lived in India for a time?  I wonder if He learned Hindi.
> 
> About medicinal ayurveda, you can use the herbs and learn the proper mixtures (like ingesting turmeric with coriander or fennel for the cooling balance) and treat those as solely medicinal.  Or, you can omit them altogether and go another route.  Maybe you could try Caribbean or S. Pacific, any from any country in Africa remedies?
> 
> I do comprehend what you mean and if you feel that it's hindering you, I'd follow my instinct and what I thought G-d was telling me.  As for others, I don't see a problem.  A lot of Hindu religion is expressed in other faiths as well.  We just all use different terminology to describe the physical and spiritual aspects of life and the cosmos.  Follow your heart for yourself.



Thanks for your response. Yes I understand it's faith... If you are referring to the language Hindi I don't have an issue with it per say, it's the fact that I can't read it  so I do know what the packaging says.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are right, flowinlocks...that's why I stopped awhile ago.  I prayed over the oils and powders and the Lord kept telling me to stop using it, so I did.
> 
> YOU are hearing from the Lord and I am blessed to know that.  Thank you for sharing the dangers of this with those who need to hear it.  I am glad too that you shared it hear in the CF, where you know you will get Godly wisdom from Christian woman who love Jesus.
> 
> Again, thank you, sis for this information.



Wow! The oils and powders also? What was it that made you feel uneasy? Nice & Wavy


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 8, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Flowin Locks...  Thank you for sharing this thread.
> 
> Herbs and Herbal Healing originates totally from the Bible.
> 
> ...



Shimmie Yes I know this to be true. I have no problem with herbs and will continue to use them. So I guess the question is about Ayurvedic herbs specifically as well as practicing the methods of using them. Would that still be a sin because of WHERE the practice is derived from? I guess I'm answering my own question about why N&W stopped using them...


----------



## gn1g (Feb 8, 2012)

The symbols on the packages is what bother me.  I do not go to starbuck because of their icon.  I have not done a full blown study on it but I know something is not right.  Apostle Kimberly Daniels has material on these symbols.  It sort of reminds me of the story when Rachel stole some sort of household  item and placed it under her skirt.  The item was Labans god.


----------



## nerdography (Feb 8, 2012)

@gn1g

I stopped drink Starbucks awhile ago because for whatever reason my body started rejecting it. But, I looked up the Starbucks symbol, someone posted the symbol upside down, it's interesting and it may explain why you felt uneasy and why my body started rejecting it...http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2419508792/

It's Baphomet. Here's another link talking about it...http://wavetheblack.blogspot.com/2010/02/starbucks-is-devil-literally.html
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2419508792/


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 8, 2012)

nerdography said:


> @gn1g
> 
> I stopped drink Starbucks awhile ago because for whatever reason my body started rejecting it. But, I looked up the Starbucks symbol, someone posted the symbol upside down, it's interesting and it may explain why you felt uneasy and why my body started rejecting it...http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2419508792/
> 
> It's Baphomet. Here's another link talking about it...http://wavetheblack.blogspot.com/2010/02/starbucks-is-devil-literally.html



Wow! I never noticed that. I don't drink Star Bucks but still..


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 8, 2012)

flowinlocks said:


> Shimmie Yes I know this to be true. I have no problem with herbs and will continue to use them. So I guess the question is about Ayurvedic herbs specifically as well as practicing the methods of using them. Would that still be a sin because of WHERE the practice is derived from? I guess I'm answering my own question about why N&W stopped using them...



I understand   

Most definitely you are correct to avoid that practice.  

Nice & Wavy 's experience is on point.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Feb 8, 2012)

I think, it's ok to use the herbs as long as you're not using it for Ayurveda. 

God made the herbs, man made it something else. 

I went to a whole leaf tea store and they had samples I really liked so I bought it, turns out it's called Chai Ayurvedic tea. To me it's just Chai tea, because I have no idea what its Ayurvedic purpose is and dont care. Knowing it's supposed to be for Ayurveda makes me question buying it again though. 

Starbucks, hmmph I like Coffe Bean & Tea Leaf better anyway, plus I've come across a few little stands that have latés just as good if not better. Now, if someone started a big coffee chain with a cross on the cups there'd be all kinds of opposition.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 8, 2012)

DaiseeDay said:


> I think, it's ok to use the herbs as long as you're not using it for Ayurveda.
> 
> God made the herbs, man made it something else.
> 
> ...



"Thanking You" on the comment about the *'Cross'*  ...  

The bolded is so true...  I was sitting here sleepy and preparing for bed and when I read this I woke up...  The truth has a way of doing that, waking people up.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2012)

flowinlocks said:


> Wow! The oils and powders also? What was it that made you feel uneasy? @Nice & Wavy


The Holy Spirit prompted me to stop using them.  

God is so good!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 10, 2012)

Guitarhero said:


> Edit:  I could have sworn this was in the OT thread initially which is why I posted a response...please excuse....but I think this thread was moved.,..???



Nope it was posted here originally.


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (Feb 10, 2012)

I dont think you are wrong to stop!  We have to obey the Spirit of God.  Doing a little research into that early last year and something just didnt sit right with me out it, either!  So, I decided to use something else instead of that specific oil that I wanted to use.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 10, 2012)

Good thread. I agree that we should not be practicing mediatation and all that other stuff. 

If it is a natural herb that was created by God, why would it be wrong?

I would like to know what oils you ladies are speaking of?

Also, I have read where weaves/wigs are used in idol worship? Does this mean we are to stop wearing them?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 11, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> Good thread. I agree that we should not be practicing mediatation and all that other stuff.
> 
> If it is a natural herb that was created by God, why would it be wrong?
> 
> ...



Of course natural herbs created by God is not wrong.  Using Ayurveda way is wrong though because of what they do to it while mixing and prior to selling it.  Do a study on this

Some of the oils in question: Vatika Oil, Bhringraj Oil, Amla Oil, etc.

All weaves/wigs are not used in idol worship.  I do know the hair directly from India (human) hair is said that they do worship in their temple before cutting the hair.  

Let me share something with you.

When I began using Ayurveda, my hair blossomed...it really did.  I was experiencing growth and thick hair like never before.  I was too happy.

But then....I begin to experience something evil in my sleep...it would be in the form of someone in my room and I couldn't move...I was awake, or at least I thought I was, but it was so real and I didn't know what it was. It got to the point where it would pull on my arm....scary stuff, let me tell you.  I would begin to call on Jesus and His blood and then it would lift off of me.  This went on quite frequently and I didn't know the source.  I begin to really inquire of the Lord to show me and He showed me the source....Ayurveda.

Once I got rid of all that stuff and got some anointing oil and went on the outside of my home...every window, every door and on the inside of my home and ended with anointing my husband and I, that's when it ceased and never happened again.

Trust me, you don't want to deal with the stuff.  However, you can make your own oils using essential herbs and get the same effect.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Of course natural herbs created by God is not wrong.  Using Ayurveda way is wrong though because of what they do to it while mixing and prior to selling it.  Do a study on this
> 
> Some of the oils in question: Vatika Oil, Bhringraj Oil, Amla Oil, etc.
> 
> ...



Wow! Thanks so much for sharing that experience. I will say this, for someone who thinks that we may be reading too much into it. It's no coincidence that Ayurveda comes up as what to remove from our life when we pray*, with out anyone elses* influence. Heck I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Of course natural herbs created by God is not wrong. Using Ayurveda way is wrong though because of what they do to it while mixing and prior to selling it. Do a study on this
> 
> Some of the oils in question: Vatika Oil, Bhringraj Oil, Amla Oil, etc.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing. I never knew that those oils were in idol worship.  There are many things in idol worship that Christians are usings. 

Do you know that there are car symbols that are connected to the occult? It is not just indian oils but Starbucks, Mcdonalds, Time Warner Cable symbol, clothing symbols, perfumes, even church steeples are symbols are baal worship.

Sometimes when we find out all of this stuff we get anxious about everything but Jesus told us that we are in the world but not of the world.


----------



## InVue (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice & Wavy[/Mention]


Nice & Wavy said:


> ...But then....I begin to experience something evil in my sleep...it would be in the form of someone in my room and I couldn't move...I was awake, or at least I thought I was, but it was so real and I didn't know what it was. It got to the point where it would pull on my arm....scary stuff, let me tell you.  I would begin to call on Jesus and His blood and then it would lift off of me.  This went on quite frequently and I didn't know the source.  I begin to really inquire of the Lord to show me and He showed me the source....Ayurveda...



My, what an interesting experience. Glad you got rid of that stuff. I've known that things can carry spirits especially when idol worship is involved, to learn this is enlightening. I''ve never used Ayurveda thankfully.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 11, 2012)

Flowinglocks and Nice & Wavy...

Thank you for sharing so much information and in great detail.   I have to go into some of my posts which includes the use of these oils.   

Question:   What about the use of Henna ?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## InVue (Feb 11, 2012)

Flowinglocks 

Btw, thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## freecurl (Mar 1, 2017)

Wow, have been contemplating adapting some Ayurvedic diet principles for Vata. I will continue to pray about it.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 4, 2017)

The real question to ask is "What is the spirit behind what is being consumed?"  Many people eat chicken on a daily basis. Some people use chickens in occultic practices.  Does that mean everyone who eats chicken should stop because of the ones who have corrupted it's use?  Colossians 1:16-17 says 16 "For by him (Jesus Christ ) were all things created, that are in heaven, and that are in earth, visible and invisible, whether they be thrones, or dominions, or principalities, or powers: all things were created by him, and for him: 17 And he is before all things, and by him all things consist." For further study on this matter, read and meditate on 1 Corinthians chapters 8, 9 and 10.

@Shimmie, to answer your question about henna, if you are using it to color and/or strengthen your hair, keep using it with God's blessing.  It is a plant that He created.  If however, you are using it to temporarily tattoo your skin, then stop, because that is an occultic practice.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 5, 2017)

newgrowth15 said:


> The real question to ask is "What is the spirit behind what is being consumed?"  Many people eat chicken on a daily basis. Some people use chickens in occultic practices.  Does that mean everyone who eats chicken should stop because of the ones who have corrupted it's use?  Colossians 1:16-17 says 16 "For by him (Jesus Christ ) were all things created, that are in heaven, and that are in earth, visible and invisible, whether they be thrones, or doninions, or principalities, or powers: all things were created by him, and for him: 17 And he is before all things, and by him all things consist." For further study on this matter, read and meditate on 1 Corinthians chapters 8, 9 and 10.
> 
> @Shimmie, to answer your question about henna, if you are using it to color and/or strengthen your hair, keep using it with God's blessing.  It is a plant that He created.  If however, you are using it to temporarily tattoo your skin, then stop, because that is an occultic practice.


@newgrowth15 ❤❤❤

Thank you do much.  ❤


----------



## Leigh (Mar 9, 2017)

Interesting. Because ayurveda is an ancient system of healing and the main medical system used in India, I focused in on the herbs not considering the other aspects. And they do work. You are correct about being careful what you get. The Sanskrit writing is one thing that bothered me and why I only purchased from certain places and then not at all.  You have to know what it says, otherwise, you won't know if it's a ritualistic formula.

One thing that popped out to me is "transcendental meditation". We did a study on this years ago in church showing how it was not of God and why. I'll have to get that info again. Learning about this connection reminded me that this form of medicine stemmed from the vedic culture...

What I'm curious about are the oils you mentioned. Amla oil comes from the amla berry just as olive oil comes from the olive. How is that occultish? Unless the focus isn't on the oil in and of itself but on the place and people from whom it's purchased.  I say that because chicken is used in occult rituals but chicken in and of itself isnt an occult item. 


flowinlocks said:


> Greetings Ladies!I wanted to share this article with you to get your thoughts. I am at a stage in my life where God is purging elements that don't line up with him... I AM FAR from being perfect but like Steve Harvey says "he ain't done with me yet."  Anyhoo I have been speaking to the Lord about specific hindrances and asking him to show me what they were. I know the obvious ones. I wanted to know the hidden ones... Well guess what was one of the first things that was revealed to me? Ayurveda. Anyone who follows my blog and knows me from the hair board knows I love using Ayurveda products. I even went as far as getting books from the library and actually purchasing a huge Ayurvedic encyclopedia. The obvious things that I should not partake in stood out to me like Chakras,third eyes and what not. That part weirded me out. I bypassed all of that to get to the healing methods with the herbs. This is what sucked me in. I LOVE using natural remedies so I figured this part was harmless. Now I'm not so sure.While I don't feel convicted to stop using natural medicine, I will no longer PUSH Ayurveda on my blog and I plan on getting rid of that book immediately. The scary part is some of the oils and products purchased from the Indian stores are actually written in Hindu? And we won't even go there on the symbols... I have a TON of this stuff.   Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

